# Two telecasters builds - brutal & gentle



## SanekN (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

It's been longtime I've posted anything here... You know - job job and job... But with my boss who is passionate in woodworking we started organising a little shop to do some magic.

So I'll be making very soon two projects - one for my guitar teacher and one for my friend as a gift.

The first one will be a sorta 27.5 inch 7 string telecaster :





Body: swamp ash
Top: spalted maple
Neck: maple with walnut strips
Fingerboard : maple with jumbo jescars, 24 frets, 12' radius, no front inlays, luminlay side ones.
Pickups: i dont really know so far but probably dactivators 7 in bridge and ssl1 in the neck.

Tonepros tuneomatic, sperzel locking tuners.
3 way switch, one volume cts pot, switchcraft stuff, pu finish, no stains etc,all hardware black.

And another one will be 25.5 inch 6 string semi hollow tele with same woods, just different macassar ebony fingerboard and maybe walnut neck with maple strips. 





It will be a present but i'm far from being an millionnaire so all the hardware will be reusing the stuff i have in the house (gotoh tom, jackson tuners, sh4 bridge) i'll buy just the ssl1 neck and thats it. Same jescar frets.

Will start all this in mid october probably cause we're in the middle of making the shop's concrete slab 

Have a nice day guys and sorry for my sloppy english...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 14, 2014)

Shit yeah! Loved your old stuff. Looking forward to this.


----------



## SanekN (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanx man,

The pickup is here, templates too


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 16, 2014)

freaking sweet.

I love Tele's.


----------



## SanekN (Mar 10, 2015)

It's been a while! =) So i'll just put all I've got here.

Sixier is almost done, oiling gone wrong and binding popper up I try to figure out how to glue the new one (will try uhu hart next time). I realised that i've used the "true" tung oil instead of polymerised one. Thinking of cover all this with PU but scared of oil+PU mixture...

Seven is going strong, just misplaced the bridge like a jerk (facepalm), so filled them holes with some titebond, looking acceptable enough. The neck is unfinished, the body is almost finished.

I've got a friend who wanted another télécaster, simple solid 6 this time, no tops. Just ash body, maple/walnut neck, rosewood fretboard and hipshot hardware.

Photo time! (real sorry for thumbnails =/)


----------



## SanekN (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## SanekN (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## SanekN (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## SanekN (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## SanekN (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## metaldoggie (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow, very clean work sir.....loving the look of that so far!


----------



## SanekN (Mar 12, 2015)

thanx good sir =)


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 12, 2015)

Seemingly endless silence, and then suddenly *kabloosh*... Still loving the heck outta your work. *yesway*


----------



## metaldoggie (Mar 12, 2015)

Off topic, I just looked up Arles.....one Easter my family took a caravan holiday and I believe it was to the Montpellier area. I was fairly young, but Camping Le Boucanet looks kind of familiar.

I don't really miss living in the UK, but I do miss being able to visit France!


----------



## SanekN (Mar 17, 2015)

Pikka Bird said:


> Seemingly endless silence, and then suddenly *kabloosh*... Still loving the heck outta your work. *yesway*



Yeah, a surprise effect =) Thank you man for kind words. I'm far far from the quality of the true luthier tho, sloppy mistakes are still there!


----------



## SanekN (Mar 17, 2015)

metaldoggie said:


> Off topic, I just looked up Arles.....one Easter my family took a caravan holiday and I believe it was to the Montpellier area. I was fairly young, but Camping Le Boucanet looks kind of familiar.
> 
> I don't really miss living in the UK, but I do miss being able to visit France!



The Southern France is damn nice to live in (sun!), lived in Montpellier for 6 years, awesome city, many students, much fun =)

You dudes are welcome here anytime!


----------



## immortalx (Mar 17, 2015)

This is beautiful stuff, impressive and clean work


----------



## SanekN (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello mates! New stuff =)



0150326_19_13_21_Pro_zpsq94gfd1a.jpg.html]




[/URL]

























Day 2


----------



## metaldoggie (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice!

Do you have a build thread for the V?


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 29, 2015)

glad you went with the non traditional tele style head on the later one, both clean builds mate!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2015)

Oooo boy you know how to get me going with those semi-hemi fret ends. Looking really clean, man! And also loving the non-traditional headstock on the 7, reminds me of the Jackson 4+3 ones.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 29, 2015)

Also dat birdseye maple, daaaayyyyyum


----------



## SanekN (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanx guys for those kind comments!

I dont have the rr thread, don't know if I'll have enough time to finish it =/

Headstock, we're basicly took the broderick one but made it little bigger I guess (not intentional lol)


----------



## SanekN (Apr 1, 2015)

Hellow! =) Just some raw and quick work today (1.5h...)


----------



## vilk (Apr 1, 2015)

.... yeah black binding on maple


----------



## Renkenstein (Apr 1, 2015)

You're GOOD!


----------



## SanekN (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys thanx for dem nice comments =)

I have not much here, but I have something :


----------



## electriceye (Apr 10, 2015)

Incredible and admirable work!!


----------



## Bolwede (Apr 24, 2015)

Awwwwe jizz, stop teasing and get us some pics man  That sixstring telecaster with the messy (in a good way) top is just incredible man!


----------



## SanekN (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello dudes! Alrighty then =D Some fresh pics (not really extraexciting tho)

Basicly, some plastic work, started 2 other necks, trying to put the max amount of clear coats on them 6 hollow and 7 goodness.



































My improvised fret slot jig!


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Apr 27, 2015)

man i love some spalted maple! nice work!


----------



## immortalx (Apr 27, 2015)

To say I'm impressed is an understatement! This is top notch work man


----------



## SanekN (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks mates =) I will spend my friday + week end in the shop, so I will be able to maybe even finish some stuff who knows lol


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow, coming together nicely! Did you use TiteBond III on everything?


----------



## dankarghh (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome work man.

I've been curious about those aerosol attachment thingys. How do they go? How long does a can last you?

Cheers!


----------



## SanekN (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you people! I used the Titebond II, just bought the 3 to eventually do the cutting board or something... =)
Prevals is nice! I need like 3-4 cans to finish a guitar I think, I do like 6-8 coats of sealer+sander, then 2x3 coats of finish with 600 grit between, gives me a very thin final coat. But the pressure falls with the age of a can, at first it deliver a nice cloud but quickly the amount of lacquer falls down and it starts to spitting.


----------



## SanekN (Apr 29, 2015)

Why I LOVE buying my prevals from Patin-A? This is the reason! (good prices too lol)


----------



## SanekN (May 2, 2015)

Hey guys! I've just tried the beast. First thoughts the sound is awesome. Neck = twang, middle - really nice clean, bridge = rock, metal.
Action is surprisingly good (my first GOOD fretwork =D).
The guitar vibrates when i take a chord, thats good news also.

But the bridge alignement suck. And i have much more space from the edge of the fingerboard to the high E. Have enough space to the low E tho. So the playing feel is nice but visually it's not pretty. I suppose I could do some file action on the bridge to bring it a little lower.

Gotta finish some details before I can say it's done...


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 2, 2015)

SanekN said:


> Gotta finish some details before I can say it's done...



Lookin' really good though


----------



## SanekN (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys. I just couldn't resist and assembled the 7 one =) Well, it's not perfect but certainly nice!

So, the intonation is good, action is good, not the best but match the action on my guitar. But I not finished the tweaking yet... The neck need a little tilt though.

Visually it's quite nice but if you come closer you can see all the mess ups I did =)

The sound seems nice, can't really check this cause pickups are too far from strings (not had the good screws dammit).

Some photos to illustrate the goodness a little =)


----------



## metaldoggie (May 7, 2015)

Awesome build dude....congrats!


----------



## SanekN (May 7, 2015)

Thanx mate!


----------



## SanekN (May 9, 2015)

Today's work!

Truss chanel + bandsaw :





Glue dat fretboard!





Headstock routing :





Fretting (raw) :





Good so far... I just forgot to inlay some dots, but you know, too late for this =D


----------



## SanekN (May 10, 2015)

Some more today!

Neck shape is coming :




Improvised neck pocket template...




Some other routing :








Some tuners dropped in :





Family photo :





Cya later guys for moar!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 10, 2015)

That neck is super sexy!


----------



## SanekN (May 26, 2015)

Hey guys! I started to spray everything... Hate this part of the build =)

Some little creations by my girlfriend on photos too...

Some shaping, fitting, etc :





























Clear coating :














Clear coat everything!!








My painting room with natural ventilation  Sometimes I need to wait till no wind for spray some lacquer very convenient!





Cya! =)


----------



## TamanShud (May 26, 2015)

These builds are making me wish I wasn't such a talentless piece of ....


----------



## SanekN (May 27, 2015)

TamanShud said:


> These builds are making me wish I wasn't such a talentless piece of ....



Come on man! Anyone with proper tools and some patience could do this =) I'm sure you can!


----------



## SanekN (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys.

Actually I finished everything... So here some random pictures of finished/near finished guitars!

And damn this hollow sounded so sweet...


----------



## pondman (Aug 7, 2015)

Beautiful builds x3 
Congrats x 3


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 8, 2015)

Excellent work on all 3!

Those spalt-topped


----------



## SanekN (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanx folks!


----------



## mathloss (Aug 15, 2015)

Love your teles!!!
congrats!!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Aug 16, 2015)

they look amazing man.


----------



## SanekN (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys! Some news from the 7 =) Btw you can see my first 7 build in the background!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OJswahh2VA

And some black metalish deathcore from the same guy =D

1) Erebus 1.1


----------



## SanekN (Oct 7, 2015)

Some nice pics from the very first concert for the 7 :


----------

